# Criminal Minds Personality Types



## LadyIrime

My conjecture:

Aaron Hotcher -- INTJ
Derek Morgan -- ESFJ
Jason Gideon -- xxxx (don't remember him enough to type)
David Rossi -- ESFJ
Elle Greenway -- ISTP
Emily Prentiss -- ENTJ
Spencer Reid -- INTP
Jennifer Jareau (JJ) -- ISFJ
Penelope Garcia -- ENFP
Ashley Seaver -- ESTP

And please don't give crap about not typing fictional characters. It's fun, so please try.


----------



## Saturn Fox

I dare to say...

Aaron Hotchner: ESTJ

David Rossi: INTJ

Emily Prentiss: ISFJ

Spencer Reid: INTP

Derek Morgan: ESTP

Penelope Garcia: ENFP

Jennifer Jareau: ISFx

Jason Gideon: Probably INTJ

Elle Greenaway: ISTP


----------



## BellaB

Hotchner: ESTJ
Supervisor. These are responsible mates and parents and are loyal to the workplace. They are realistic, down to earth, orderly and love tradition. 

Derek: ESTP
Promoter. These are action-oriented people, often sophisticated, sometimes ruthless - our "James Bond". As mates, they are exciting and charming, but they have trouble with commitment.

Emily: ISTJ
Inspector. These are dependable pillars of strength. They often try to reform their mates and other people.

JJ: ISFJ
Protector. These poeple are service and work oriented. They may suffer from fatigue and tend to be attracted to troublemakers (come on, LaMontagne!).

Reid: INTP
Architect. Faithful, preoccupied, forgetful, these are the bookworms. They tend to be precise in their use of language. They are good at logic and math and make good philosophers and theoretical scientists, but not writers or salespeople.

Doyle: INTJ
Mastermind. These are the most independent of all types. They love logic and ideas and are drawn to scientific research. They can be rather single-minded.
Doyle had everything planned. INTJs usually like planning ahead, being ready, etc.


----------



## Conk

I think most people are pretty close, but I think Hotchner is more introverted than extroverted.


----------



## vitruvia

It totally bugs me that there's no updated list. So I'm gonna revive an old thread by adding one:

Jason Gideon: INFJ 
(Intuitive vibes, warm compassionate demeanor, sensitive and morally driven to "the end"/"for the sake" of the cause.)

Aaron Hotchner: ISTJ 
(Personable, but a workaholic robot well-versed in the lay of the land. (Rules and the way things "should be")).

Detective Strauss: ESTJ 
(Not the commander-in-chief, but the kiss-ass superbitch who values her own standing enough to squash those ever-so-slightly beneath her on the totem pole.)

Derrick Morgan: I believe he starts out ESTP, but there are some episodes in which he appears more ESFJ-like. 
(Se-doms live in the moment, can appear fearless and energetic, ultimately first-responder types who are driven to action. However, in some episodes it's very clear that he has a deep caring and concern for victims and their family members, enough so that he would go out on a limb to care-give for them. He is no intuitive. This is made very obvious by the fact that he is typically the only one to be the last one to jump in on everyone else's viewpoint.)

Emily Prentiss: ENFJ 
(Fantastic actress-en-actress, Prentiss is suave with people and great at "playing" the field. She's a flexible people person, with an intuitive ability to relate to and/or manipulate her "target." Constantly worries about who she is and what her job says about her, it's clear that outside approval is very necessary to her sense of self.)

Penelope Garcia: ENFP (This one is a no-brainer. Ne has vomitted its glittery pink feather guts all over her office and hair. Personable, often taking too much on her plate at one time, but still more than capable at her technological multitasking; Penelope is flirtatious, outgoing, funny and sweet.)

Kevin (PG's BF): INTP 
(A little more awkward and silent, initially admired Penelope's skills from afar. Technological, a penchant for observing and taking things in before acting, and a very Fe-inferior way (odd, but dorky and sweet) of expressing emotions.)

David Rossi: ENTJ 
(Rossi is a man of action, not a man of plotting and scheming. He likes to get in there and get things done. He is frank, straight-forward and to the point. Unemotional, rational, reasonable and motivated by his need to "fix" (make things right, "once and for all") Rossi will go about achieving his goals almost tirelessly, even when it's solely based on a "hunch.")

Spencer Reid: INFP 
(Reid may likely have some form of Autism or other cognitive disorder that leads him to be the information storehouse that he is, but all that aside, he is undeniably benevolent and caring. Perhaps the "sweetest" character in the cast, Reid is the first and only one to gently ask about the emotional states of others. Dominant INFP Fi is acutely aware of others' emotional states and very often, strongly affected by them. Reid shows a propensity towards all-consuming empathy and guilt in respect to his own personal decisions and co-workers. IMO, this trumps any notion that he may be an INTP dominated by "cold", rational Ti. Most of what he knows and is able to recount comes from Ne and Si.)

JJ: ISFJ (Everyone agrees, I think this is self-explanatory.)

Elle Greenaway: ISTP (She's irrelevant now anyway, I never liked her.)


----------



## 318138

*Hotchner:* ISxJ, probably more on the T side.

*Rossi:* I've always seen him as ExTJ. 

*Emily Prentiss:* ENFJ probs.

*JJ:* I honestly cannot see her being anything else apart from ISFJ

*Reid:* INxP, he seems more on the T side but it could be caused by either his slight autism or Fi, or both. 

*Garcia:* ESFP or ENFP

Haven't seen it in like a year... can't remember anyone else well enough to type them


----------



## Spiren

vitruvia said:


> Spencer Reid: INFP
> (Reid may likely have some form of Autism or other cognitive disorder that leads him to be the information storehouse that he is, but all that aside, he is undeniably benevolent and caring. Perhaps the "sweetest" character in the cast, Reid is the first and only one to gently ask about the emotional states of others. Dominant INFP Fi is acutely aware of others' emotional states and very often, strongly affected by them. Reid shows a propensity towards all-consuming empathy and guilt in respect to his own personal decisions and co-workers. IMO, this trumps any notion that he may be an INTP dominated by "cold", rational Ti. Most of what he knows and is able to recount comes from Ne and Si.)


I haven't watched this show in a while and need to catch up when I have more time, however I do remember profiling Reid.

While your argument is compelling, Reid seems INTP in his thought process and the Fi/Fe (I don't think the above is necessarily Fi) appears to be something he has objectively evaluated as deficient in himself but necessary to human interaction. That's the impression I got from it - that this is difficult for him and he is trying to get in touch with this aspect of himself but due to his inability to 'naturally' appreciate and deal with it, it becomes overwhelming for him.


----------

